# New Exo terra tank



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2009)

So, I didnt know what to ask for for Valentines day, so I asked for some new bugs. lol

My boyfriend hated the fact that I kept them in jars last summer so he ordered me one of the nifty exo terra tanks.

I think it's too big for just one mantid, and remembered someone talking about housing together a bunch of Ghost's before.

So since I need a communal species, Can I really keep multiple Ghost's together as adults?

And if so, anyone got a few for sale? lol

And if not, is there something else I could house with my mantid, like a corn snake or a nifty little tree frog or something?


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2009)

All mantids can eat one another but some will do it less. I had mixed results with a colony of egyptian mantids. Don't put a mantis and another type of animal you mentioned together. Insects are food for almost everything.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2009)

I have good luck with first the violins, then dead leafs, ghosts, boxer, orchids . But the mios no, not for me, they as soon eat each other as the sun rises and sets! ps, good to see u back!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 13, 2009)

My wife plans to have some Ghosts and keep them in one of the exo-terra terrariums too! I think it would be a great idea and it would afford some excellent views of them.


----------



## Kaddock (Feb 13, 2009)

bad a**!!! I want an exo terra... I currently am using a large keeper cage for a bunch of L4ish nymphs... I need a bigger or more cages! Lol, the B. mendica sure don't want to live together!!! they have been eying each other, so I keep them stuffed!!! lol


----------



## Dinora (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm using my exo-terra terrarium as a cabinet to hold my plastic mantis habitats!  

I have some very nosey cats and this keeps my mantis safe from furry paws. &lt;_&lt; 

I also put in my beta in there with them when the cats discovered his existence and noticed the humidity levels raised in the tank, lucky accident I'd say. B)


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 27, 2009)

oops this one doubled lol.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 27, 2009)

Well it looks like my nifty new tank is going to be empty longer than planned...I only had one ooth lined up and the mother died so, no ooth for Nessa..

Anyone got any babies for sale? I only need a few, this way I can be sure at least one will make it to adult-hood.

Let me know if you can help me out.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2009)

I have some adult bud girls I can part with too!


----------

